# Input on type, please



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

*Do you create artwork/write a novel for others or yourself?*
I'm always creating regardless if it's ever seen but if I publish it I do need that feedback. I value my friends opinions above all. Does this sound good? Worth writing? What needs fixing? I do like knowing if I made someone happy. I had one friend who loved my drabbles because they made her happy and helped her depression. I rarely write tragedy and liked knowing I made her life a bit brighter. I've put off writing one novel because I know there will be two major characters deaths and they're my babies. I told myself until I could detach myself from them I wouldn't write it. There's no way for the story to go but with the deaths. There's too much much meaning and symbolism behind it. The story is surprisingly heavy on symbolism. I didn't think I was that into symbolism. 
*Do you care more about maintaining group harmony and generally follow the group's values or follow you're OWN strict moral code and all hell breaks lose if someone violates a value of yours? (However, a Fi user can resemble a Fe user if one of their values is group harmony)*
This is hard to answer because I could see if I had high Fi that group harmony would be one of my values. It's just part of my DNA whether I'm Fe or Fi. I can see it being part of my moral code but also because of my religious teachings. I'm a huge fan of C.S. Lewis and his books (not the Narnia ones surprisingly, the non-fiction ones) made a huge impact on me. So is it part of my own code or the code I believe the higher power would want me to follow? I just don't know. It's a bit blurred. I definitely don't do anything I truly don't want to do. If there's something in the Bible that feels wrong to me I can't blindly follow it. I feel I'd still go to hell because God would see my heart didn't truly believe it, better to be honest that this doesn't feel right and could it be explained to me why it's truly right. If something feels right, so right that it feels right with every fiber of my being then I must follow it. If I don't I feel like a fake and just appeasing the masses, which I've done and it always ends up eating at me.
*
Do you empathize by feeling/absorbing the person's raw emotions or putting yourself in their shoes first?*
I do both. I hate that I can feel their emotions so easily but I like putting myself in their shoes instead, especially when I'm being pigheaded. Honestly people's emotions make me feel awkward nowadays. I just want to mood to be lighter so I comfort and humor them. I've noticed a pattern of that lately where I use humor to deflect from dealing with emotions and situations. I'm naturally funny so people just assume I'm in a good mood when I might just be using it as a shield. 

*Are your values objective or subjective? Could you provide an example for how your value/s are either objective or subjective?
*

My dad said objective but I looked up their meanings and I think I lean towards subjective. The meaning 'placing excessive emphasis on one's own moods, attitudes, opinions, etc.; unduly egocentric.' just feels more right. I'm very much how does this affect my mood, my goals, my beliefs. If I do something that bends/breaks them can I live with it. If I people please, which I do, can I live with it. I'm a natural people pleasing person, but I think it's more how I feel about what I get from the situation. I love making people happy but am I doing it for them or me? I haven't figured it out yet. I'm constantly questioning my motives and heart. I probably ran off topic but I'm starting to have a hard time figuring out this one.

I'm conceptual experience- 1.“Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…wait isn’t this what happened on (insert TV show here)? Oh she doesn’t like me after all” With a little of the second with being possibly wrong. I'd keep my thoughts to mysefl and observe the person's actions and behavior to see if she's genuinely liking me.

Oh gosh I sucked at math so hard. Math and science. My math tutor said we needed to find a special method to teach me, to grasp my attention because none of her methods worked no matter how hard I tried to understand them. I'm going to go with concrete on this one. Those subjects baffle me and yet I love numerology which involves a small bit of math. Not the same thing but there's still a level of irony that makes me chuckle. Spending time adding numbers is not what I saw for me when in math class.


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

I stress clean a lot when I feel a lack of control over things. My dad once said 'What's wrong?" and I was like "Huh?" and he said "You're cleaning. I've noticed you do this when things aren't right." So I stopped cleaning and figured out that when things get out of hand that I clean because I can have control over that. Plus I'm someone who bottles her emotions and then implodes or so says my therapist. 

Can you have high Ne and be confused by the abstract? I can spin a tale but have a hard time with the abstract.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Which functions would you use to write a novel?

How each dominant function writes a novel:

"Te: Write an outline with an estimated word count and charted plot points / progression for each subsequent chapter.

Ti: Invent a logically consistent world that makes sense from a narrative point of view, and perhaps go some way in inventing languages along the way.

Fe: Decide what emotional impact you want your novel to have, and find an appropriate way to express difficult themes without alienating the reader.

Fi: Find a theme that resonates with a deep personal belief or experience, and write it mostly for yourself.

Ne: Start writing. After a few chapters you wind up with 45 main characters and subsequent plot lines all running simultaneously. 

Ni: Spend months and even years visualizing every element of your highly conceptual story, then sit down and write it without much revision (may also write about conceptual archetypes). 

Se: Emphasis is on impacting sentences and intense experiences for the reader. Sensory details are devoid of emotional sentiment.

Si: Focuses on those physical archetypes and themes that are significant to you, often supplemented by a vast library of reading experience. Natural sense of plot structure.

Combine these and you can see how writers tap into different functions. Something I have noticed is that N writers often incorporate description to try and ground their story or make it seem more real, whereas sensor writers usually tap into their intuitive functions to branch out into unexplored territories. Feelers might dip into thinking to structure their worlds with logic and/or explore different principles, just as thinkers might explore emotions through their writing. 

Often our lower functions are how we “play” so we access them during writing. "


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Which functions would you use to write a novel?
> 
> How each dominant function writes a novel:
> 
> ...


_"Te: Write an outline with an estimated word count and charted plot points / progression for each subsequent chapter._
I don't do word count but I prefer charted plot points. I knew the story I wanted to write was going to be 3 novels. I knew the last book was going to have the minor character become the main. Once I realized she was going to live while her friends died, I knew that it was actually her journey I was writing. The underdog becomes the top dog. Then I chickened out because of the deaths and also 3 novels feels overwhelming. 

_Si: Focuses on those physical archetypes and themes that are significant to you, often supplemented by a vast library of reading experience. Natural sense of plot structure._ I'm very big on Joseph Campbell's hero's journey but at the same time I'd want to put a modern spin on it. Honoring history while reworking it. 

I don't tap into Se while writing. I've never cared to write or read intense stories. I'd suck at adventurous tales. Which makes writing fantasy interesting since a battle would eventually happen. Ugh. 

I can see shades of the rest but the Te and Si spoke to me the most. I think I use Ne since I can make up a short story so easily when my friend suggests something. She's my go to person when writer's block happens. She may even be my muse. Oh gosh, I use muses when I think about it, my life. I'm that person that needs muses. *groans* :dry:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I don't tap into Se while writing. I've never cared to write or read intense stories. I'd suck at adventurous tales. Which makes writing fantasy interesting since a battle would eventually happen. Ugh.
> 
> I can see shades of the rest but the Te and Si spoke to me the most. I think I use Ne since I can make up a short story so easily when my friend suggests something. She's my go to person when writer's block happens. She may even be my muse. Oh gosh, I use muses when I think about it, my life. I'm that person that needs muses. *groans*


So I would guess you use low/no Se. So you bounce ideas off of other people?

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if’s” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more (Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

1 Ni 
2 Ne 
3 Ni 
4 Ne 
5 Ni 
6 Ni. I like a pattern. I don't know if this is Ni but I like a beginning, middle, and then the end. This is probably why I can't stand sequels, they never truly end, especially in franchise films. 
7 Possibly Ne. I love brainstorming with a selective few but always one-on-one. But there's a lot I keep to myself that will never see the light of day.
8 Ne 
9 Ne 
10 I see some Ne but the way you described Ni is so me. I'm very much a here's what's likely to happen due to my knowledge of what I know and just quickly analyzing the situation.

Is the following more Ne or Ni? I visualize things that may happen ever since I was young. I always visualize the worst when in a car. Very clear details about how we could get into an accident. I also visualize conversations before they happen. How I want to handle situations. I can't seem to turn it off. I would definitely like to turn off visualizing the worst. It's anxiety inducing. 

I never thought about having Ni because they always seem to see things that I just couldn't and are good with the abstract which I don't think I am, but who knows just because I don't see it doesn't mean it isn't there.


----------



## frigus (Oct 4, 2015)

have courage and be kind said:


> 6 Ni. I like a pattern. I don't know if this is Ni but I like a beginning, middle, and then the end. This is probably why I can't stand sequels, they never truly end, especially in franchise films.


I see how this could be Ni, but it could also be Te. I'd personally say Te.



> 10 I see some Ne but the way you described Ni is so me. I'm very much a here's what's likely to happen due to my knowledge of what I know and just quickly analyzing the situation.


This sounds like Si actually.



> Is the following more Ne or Ni? I visualize things that may happen ever since I was young. I always visualize the worst when in a car. Very clear details about how we could get into an accident. I also visualize conversations before they happen. How I want to handle situations. I can't seem to turn it off. I would definitely like to turn off visualizing the worst. It's anxiety inducing.


A combination of Ne and sensing is my best guess. But again, an argument could be made for Ni.



> I never thought about having Ni because they always seem to see things that I just couldn't and are good with the abstract which I don't think I am, but who knows *just because I don't see it doesn't mean it isn't there.*


This is very true, especially if the questions don't directly tap into it in a way you yourself will immediately understand. I have a whole thread where I consider every function _except_ for Ni, only to suddenly realize that I have it. Try not to focus too much on what a function _should_ be, but rather try to think about your default mode of approaching things, or something that seems second nature to you. This will most likely be your dominant function. (Passing on some good advice I got)


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Is the following more Ne or Ni? I visualize things that may happen ever since I was young. I always visualize the worst when in a car. Very clear details about how we could get into an accident. I also visualize conversations before they happen. How I want to handle situations. I can't seem to turn it off. I would definitely like to turn off visualizing the worst. It's anxiety inducing.


Could be Ni, but Ni is not detailed. So I would guess Si and Ne. It sounds like you mainly use intuition when stressed/have anxiety?



> This is probably why I can't stand sequels, they never truly end, especially in franchise films.


I am thinking you are a judging type? Sounds like you like conclusions. 



> I never thought about having Ni because they always seem to see things that I just couldn't and are good with the abstract which I don't think I am, but who knows just because I don't see it doesn't mean it isn't there.


Yes, strong intuitives are good with the abstract. Ne and Ni are abstract. Si and Se are concrete. 

I am thinking maybe you are an ISXJ type. Here is how each mbti type acts when stressed:

How Each MBTI Type Reacts to Stress (and How to Help!) - Psychology Junkie


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

Do you think I could still be infp even with this new knowledge? I don't know many istjs so I can only think of the fictional ones. I only really relate to Elsa. I have a deep love for them, many are my favorite characters but I don't think that means I'm that type. Plus I'm so ruled by the heart and not the mind.


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Could be Ni, but Ni is not detailed. So I would guess Si and Ne. It sounds like you mainly use intuition when stressed/have anxiety?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I relate to both the isxj and infp. I might confer with my dad when I can corner him and ask which he sees more. I do like stories having conclusions but I do like exploring the worlds. Like with Star Wars and Harry Potter. I love learning more about the world that was built and learning that through new characters. With Star Wars: The Force Awakens I loved the new characters, possibly more than the original. However I really disliked the direction they took with the original characters. Ruined the movie a bit for me. Plus only the first half of the movie felt like a Star Wars film, the other a generic sci-fi/fantasy movie. Also my love for SW is based more on connecting with the characters, the idea of Jedis since I'm fascinated with all things spiritual/magical, mythology. I'm actually not there for the battle even though lightsabers are so badas-.

It's why I love the idea of Fantastic Beasts... it's in the HP universe but separate from Harry Potter's journey.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

How much of a daydreamer are you? 

How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact? 

When talking to someone do you want to know the who, what, when, where, etc.? 

What were your favorite subjects in school? History, math,...and why? what subjects were your least favorite and why?

what goes through your mind when you're thrown into a type of situation you've never experienced before? 

What can convince you to believe in a new idea?

How much do you like closure? 

Do you like editing papers? If so, why? Do you look for grammar mistakes, how a sentence could be shortened, how the message could become clearer, how the writer could use less offensive language, etc?

How much do you notice your physical environment? 

What types of behaviors offend you? 

Where does your inspiration come from?

Say you’re in school and have to do a group presentation. Do you offer a presentation idea that you've already done for another class, or something you've never done before? 

What's your role in a group project? The organizer, the barnstormer, the one who sees the impracticalities in others ideas, the one who takes into account if others will be offended by group presentation, etc.?

What can your group members count on you for? What qualities do you have that the other group members lack?

So in college I did a counseling program where students would learn the counseling theories and then counsel each other. The "clients" always told me I had such a calming effect on them but I also sometimes had problem keeping the conversation linear-Ne. Like I would start out with one topic then jump to another...then go back to original topic. I wonder...say you were a counselor what do you think the client would say they like about you? And would they say you move around a lot, are stiff, you fidget, etc.?

How much do you like routines?

Do you like to-do lists?

How aware of your bodily needs are you? 

Is it hard being on time for you? 

Do you hate when assignments are "too vague" or "too specific?"


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> How much of a daydreamer are you?
> 
> How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact?
> 
> ...


1.) I've always been a daydreamer. It's kind of always been a problem. I'm always in my head and rarely present. I've gotten good at at least looking like I'm paying attention. 

2.) I do like facts but I'm open to new theories. 

3.) Not really. I want them to get straight to the point. If I need details I'll ask. 

4.) Math and science were my least favorite. I could never grasp even dividing and multiplication. I'm also so hard on myself so I beat myself up. It's known with people among me not to go too hard on me because no one is more harder on me than myself. I loved taking classes that were more of my choosing. I enjoyed art. I wasn't really great at it but I loved creating things and tapping into my imagination. I loved drawing and playing with paints but was far from a great painter. I tried sculpting but sucked at it. I was also really good with Child Care classes. I'm great with kids. I get to tap into my imagination and my sensitivity for others. I'm also really great at study guides. I learned that between the CC classes and history. I grew to love history, though it has to speak to me personally for me to truly care. Then I become obsessed with wanting to know everything and then I burn out. XD Basically I get all these books on them and barely get through one. I loved reading since it would take me away from what was going on and I just preferred to be in my head. I suck at spelling, grammar, basically anything that would help me be a writer. It's kind of like my love of art. More passion than skill. Oh I hate P.E.! I was always sickly and got D's and F's. I hated it so much. 

There's some nervousness and fear. I have to give myself pep talks. Try to see the silver linings and such.

That it could improve me in some way. That I could learn something about myself. 

I like closure with my books/tv/movies. I like keeping things more open ended in reality. Though some closure is nice since there's a lot in my life that has lacked closure. A nice balance would be my preference.

I don't really edit since I'm the one more in need of editing. That being said I've had people come to me to help with their story ideas when they are stumped. I offer plot ideas. 

I'm not someone who is in tune with my physical environment. I'm horrible with directions. I've got people lost so many times. If it has personal meaning to me then I notice. 

Behaviors that offend me are usually when they lack compassion, politeness, maybe even emotion. Know-it-alls annoy me to no end. There is no way to know everything, there is always something to learn. Bluntness can be off putting which is weird since I have my blunt moments. Stoic people both annoy and attract me. I kind of feel special and accomplished when I can get a stoic person to smile and see that warm side they show to so few. 

I can get inspiration from anything. I can see a painting and start thinking of why they are looking a certain way. I like having my friends as inspiration. I love being inspired. I just wish I was inspired to follow through with my ideas.

I might suggest something tried and true at first. In those things I was rarely given anything. I was thought of as stupid and weird so I opted to be as polite as possible and tune out into my own world until called upon. I had a few bullies that liked treating me as their beck and call girl. If I didn't do what they said they would make my life even more miserable. It's why I was okay being invisible, they can't hurt what they don't see. 

Group project - The one who takes into account if others will be offended by group presentation.

I'm good at being the cheerleader and pointing out what to empathize on. Coming up with some ideas. 

I'm told I'm great at listening, being insightful, and understanding of people's emotions and experiences. My therapist has actually suggested I become a therapist. My concern is I would become too attached and my insecurity makes me worry if I'd make them worse. 

I like some routines. I have to have routines due to health issues. I wish I could be more free from it. I do get restless after awhile (4-6 months).

I love to-do lists yet rarely follow them. It's a problem.

Not really aware of my body when I'm focused on something.

Not really. My mother grilled it in my head from an early age that tardiness was rude and being on time was the right and polite thing to do. No matter how much I complain about it I am always on time and expect people on time. 

Too vague.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> 1.) I've always been a daydreamer. It's kind of always been a problem. I'm always in my head and rarely present. I've gotten good at at least looking like I'm paying attention.


This suggests at least introversion and maybe dominant Fi. 



> 2.) I do like facts but I'm open to new theories.


This would suggest lower Te. As a strong Te user facts are really important to me. 



> 3.) Not really. I want them to get straight to the point. If I need details I'll ask.


Suggests Si is not strong for you. I like to know the who what when where...

4


> .) Math and science were my least favorite. I could never grasp even dividing and multiplication. I'm also so hard on myself so I beat myself up. It's known with people among me not to go too hard on me because no one is more harder on me than myself. I loved taking classes that were more of my choosing. I enjoyed art. I wasn't really great at it but I loved creating things and tapping into my imagination. I loved drawing and playing with paints but was far from a great painter. I tried sculpting but sucked at it. I was also really good with Child Care classes. I'm great with kids. I get to tap into my imagination and my sensitivity for others. I'm also really great at study guides. I learned that between the CC classes and history. I grew to love history, though it has to speak to me personally for me to truly care. Then I become obsessed with wanting to know everything and then I burn out. XD Basically I get all these books on them and barely get through one. I loved reading since it would take me away from what was going on and I just preferred to be in my head. I suck at spelling, grammar, basically anything that would help me be a writer. It's kind of like my love of art. More passion than skill. Oh I hate P.E.! I was always sickly and got D's and F's. I hated it so much.


Maybe low Si and Se. I love editing papers. Scanning for grammar mistakes/the details excites me. 



> There's some nervousness and fear. I have to give myself pep talks. Try to see the silver linings and such.


Maybe low Se



> That it could improve me in some way. That I could learn something about myself.


I also like improving myself and no on is harder on me...than me. 



> I like closure with my books/tv/movies. I like keeping things more open ended in reality. Though some closure is nice since there's a lot in my life that has lacked closure. A nice balance would be my preference.


Hmm...maybe lower Si 



> I don't really edit since I'm the one more in need of editing. That being said I've had people come to me to help with their story ideas when they are stumped. I offer plot ideas.


Maybe lower Si and higher Ne



> I'm not someone who is in tune with my physical environment. I'm horrible with directions. I've got people lost so many times. If it has personal meaning to me then I notice.


Maybe lower Si



> Behaviors that offend me are usually when they lack compassion, politeness, maybe even emotion. Know-it-alls annoy me to no end. There is no way to know everything, there is always something to learn. Bluntness can be off putting which is weird since I have my blunt moments. Stoic people both annoy and attract me. I kind of feel special and accomplished when I can get a stoic person to smile and see that warm side they show to so few.


I am stoic so I doubt you are an ISTJ. 



> I can get inspiration from anything. I can see a painting and start thinking of why they are looking a certain way. I like having my friends as inspiration. I love being inspired. I just wish I was inspired to follow through with my ideas.


Ne users usually have problems following through with ideas. 



> I might suggest something tried and true at first. In those things I was rarely given anything. I was thought of as stupid and weird so I opted to be as polite as possible and tune out into my own world until called upon. I had a few bullies that liked treating me as their beck and call girl. If I didn't do what they said they would make my life even more miserable. It's why I was okay being invisible, they can't hurt what they don't see.


The tried and true method is connected to Si. 



> Group project - The one who takes into account if others will be offended by group presentation.


In group projects I very rarely took into account offending others. So I would say you are a feeler. 



> I'm good at being the cheerleader and pointing out what to empathize on. Coming up with some ideas.


Sounds like feeling and Ne



> I'm told I'm great at listening, being insightful, and understanding of people's emotions and experiences. My therapist has actually suggested I become a therapist. My concern is I would become too attached and my insecurity makes me worry if I'd make them worse.


Why would you become attached? Because you absorb others emotions too easily or put yourself in their shoes too easily? 



> I like some routines. I have to have routines due to health issues. I wish I could be more free from it. I do get restless after awhile (4-6 months).


Routine is usually connected to Si or J types. 



> I love to-do lists yet rarely follow them. It's a problem.


Sounds like lower Te. 



> Not really aware of my body when I'm focused on something.


dominant Si users are really aware of their bodies. Like I am really concerned with eating healthy and exercising. 



> Not really. My mother grilled it in my head from an early age that tardiness was rude and being on time was the right and polite thing to do. No matter how much I complain about it I am always on time and expect people on time.


Hmm...ok. 



> Too vague.


Suggests sensing. I am same way. 

So in my opinion I would say you are an introvert....not ISTJ, or INTJ though. I'm wanting to say you're a feeler over thinker. It seems being polite and not offending others is important to you?

This cognitive function test was accurate for me:

Cognitive Function Test

Good mbti test:

Personality Type Slider Test

Another good one: 

Free Personality Test | Personality Type Test | Find who you are


----------



## frigus (Oct 4, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> This cognitive function test was accurate for me:
> 
> Cognitive Function Test
> 
> ...


This is the fist time I got the same result 3 times in a row, and these are the only tests that even recognized my Ni. 
These types of tests tend to have very mystical and stereotypical questions when it comes to Ni, so they often miss the mark. 
@have courage and be kind I'm not sure how the questions will apply to you specifically, but I agree that the tests are pretty good.

Also thank you @Kitty23, I'm glad I came across your comment.


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> This suggests at least introversion and maybe dominant Fi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first test gave me Introverted Intuition (intj or infj) . I did not see that coming. I'm not an intj. Nope. XD

Being polite and being kind to people is very important to me, especially with people I've just met and with friends. I'm told I took after my mother in that regard. I also think it stems from the bullying as well. I just prefer to treat people better than I got treated. It's a sensitivity thing I think, both used in good and bad ways. I'm definitely a very sensitive individual. That being said I'm known among friends as being quite sarcastic but oddly in a way that rarely offends. My dad's the only one I'm truly no holds bar salty with. 

It's not so absorbing their emotions as if I connect with someone I just get attached and worry about them. But I'm probably just creating excuses not to do it. Just create barriers. I just get easily attached to people. Shockingly enough it's hard for me to say I love you even when it's glaringly apparent. A woman I viewed as my second mother nearly died and I told her how much I loved her and how she was like a mother to me and she was completely shocked. I'm more open now with how much people mean to me now.


----------



## frigus (Oct 4, 2015)

have courage and be kind said:


> The first test gave me Introverted Intuition (intj or infj) . I did not see that coming. I'm not an intj. Nope. XD


I suppose it doesn't work the same for everyone, that's to be expected, really. What were the percentages it gave you though? I'm curious.


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Good mbti test:
> 
> Personality Type Slider Test
> 
> ...


I got infj again and the last one wouldn't let me access my results. I tried filling out the survey. 

I've never gotten infj before. Past tests usually showed isfj, infp, or even isfp which I do not personally see high Se.


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

frigus said:


> I suppose it doesn't work the same for everyone, that's to be expected, really. What were the percentages it gave you though? I'm curious.


74% for Introverted Intuition

There were two others with 69% and 68%, the 68% one caught my eye because it said extroverted feeling and I giggled because extroverted I am not. I know it meant Fe dom but I'm easily amused. I wish I was Ni dom but I know I'm not.


----------



## frigus (Oct 4, 2015)

have courage and be kind said:


> 74% for Introverted Intuition
> 
> There were two others with 69% and 68%, the 68% one caught my eye because it said extroverted feeling and I giggled because extroverted I am not. I know it meant Fe dom but I'm easily amused. I wish I was Ni dom but I know I'm not.


I'm not saying that you are, but I was sure I wasn't even a Ni-user, let alone a Ni-dom. I always score high on Ne absolutely everywhere because my Ni-Te works in ways that makes it look like Ne. 
What I am saying is that no matter how sure you are about any of your functions, at least consider their "opposites" in terms of orientation as well. 
That said, you come across as an INFP. But remember, our thoughts an actions are heavily influenced by our experience. Just because you ended up a certain way doesn't necessarily mean that it's your "natural" state, so to speak. 
But if you feel comfortable with being a certain type and feel that it fits you well, there's probably a good reason for that too.

Bottom line, explore all the functions, then go with what you feel truly fits you best.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@frigus 



> This is the fist time I got the same result 3 times in a row, and these are the only tests that even recognized my Ni.
> These types of tests tend to have very mystical and stereotypical questions when it comes to Ni, so they often miss the mark.


Wow! all three times! Yes, that's why I like those three tests. They ask questions in a less dichotomous way and are more scenario based, instead of based on un-realistic stereotypes. 



> Also thank you @Kitty23 , I'm glad I came across your comment


You're welcome. That makes me happy they worked for you!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I think INFP, ISFJ, INFJ, are the most likely options for you. What makes you think you are not a Ni user?


----------



## frigus (Oct 4, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Wow! all three times! Yes, that's why I like those three tests. They ask questions in a less dichotomous way and are more scenario based, instead of based on un-realistic stereotypes.


The Keys2cognition test was what initially made me rule out Ni. Even if I didn't fully trust the test, my score was ridiculously low. 
Then again, I should have known when it put my Fi and Ti on the same level (if I remember correctly, I even scored higher on Ti). 
But yes, while answering the questions in these three it wasn't _always_ immediately obvious which function they were getting at, which is good.



> You're welcome. That makes me happy they worked for you!


You generally seem to be into typing others, so I tagged you in another thread to look for help (I hope you don't mind, feel free to ignore it if it doesn't seem interesting). 
Either way, I've used a lot of the questions you've posted in various threads to help direct me, and they're a great starting point, so thanks for putting those out there.


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> I think INFP, ISFJ, INFJ, are the most likely options for you. What makes you think you are not a Ni user?


My belief that I suck at seeing the abstract and the Ne vs Ni questions I answered for you. I just assumed I didn't have Ni from that.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@frigus 



> The Keys2cognition test was what initially made me rule out Ni. Even if I didn't fully trust the test, my score was ridiculously low.
> Then again, I should have known when it put my Fi and Ti on the same level (if I remember correctly, I even scored higher on Ti).
> But yes, while answering the questions in these three it wasn't always immediately obvious which function they were getting at, which is good.


I hate that Keys test. Though the Te section is pretty accurate on it. But I can see where a thinker would get confused between the Ti and Te sections/questions. And Fi and Ti are both introverted judging functions, so those can get confused easily too. 



> You generally seem to be into typing others, so I tagged you in another thread to look for help (I hope you don't mind, feel free to ignore it if it doesn't seem interesting).
> Either way, I've used a lot of the questions you've posted in various threads to help direct me, and they're a great starting point, so thanks for putting those out there.


Oh you did! Didn't know. I'll check it out. No, I'm honored you use those questions!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> My belief that I suck at seeing the abstract and the Ne vs Ni questions I answered for you. I just assumed I didn't have Ni from that.


Well, Ne is a lot easier to see because it is a extraverted function. Ni is an introverted function, so it has a quiet feel to it. So it could be your Ni is just shy. Just how upset do you get if someone violates a value of yours? Do your values ever waver? Do you think they ever will? Just how stubborn are you with your values?


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Well, Ne is a lot easier to see because it is a extraverted function. Ni is an introverted function, so it has a quiet feel to it. So it could be your Ni is just shy. Just how upset do you get if someone violates a value of yours? Do your values ever waver? Do you think they ever will? Just how stubborn are you with your values?


I get quite upset but I don't always show it with friends. I'm more stubborn with my values than I let on. My dad's a different story. We can have the same view on something but if his tone and words are off to me, insulting in a way then I end up defending/debating with him. When my friend felt hurt by shipping a controversial ship I up and left new friends that were against her. I can be surprisingly impulsive and then regret, especially with money and actions. I'm always planning what I'll spend with my free money for the next month and 90% end up purchasing some out of the blue purchases. I just thought it was one of my mood disorders out of whack, probably is but functions might be in the mix too. I'm always ashamed of it so I rarely if ever mention it.


----------



## frigus (Oct 4, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> I hate that Keys test. Though the Te section is pretty accurate on it. But I can see where a thinker would get confused between the Ti and Te sections/questions. And Fi and Ti are both introverted judging functions, so those can get confused easily too.


From what I gather, a lot of users here see it as _the_ function test, and just thinking about how it misled me kinda pisses me off. I suppose it works for some people better than others, it seemed pretty on point for an ISFP friend of mine.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I get quite upset but I don't always show it with friends. I'm more stubborn with my values than I let on. My dad's a different story. We can have the same view on something but if his tone and words are off to me, insulting in a way then I end up defending/debating with him. When my friend felt hurt by shipping a controversial ship I up and left new friends that were against her. I can be surprisingly impulsive and then regret, especially with money and actions. I'm always planning what I'll spend with my free money for the next month and 90% end up purchasing some out of the blue purchases. I just thought it was one of my mood disorders out of whack, probably is but functions might be in the mix too. I'm always ashamed of it so I rarely if ever mention it.


The impulsive part caught my attention...sounds like inferior Se. Plus, you also mentioned earlier you clean when stressed? Does inferior Se resonate for you:

"Do you feel your world is too small and the future suddenly seems bleak or opaque? Do you feel mentally shut down, like you are tired of thinking? Do you feel as though the whole world is against you, throwing up every possible obstacle to plague you? (loss of healthy Ni functioning) Do you often feel an underlying anger, or ready to rant/rage at the slightest provocation, or want to systematically tear someone down? Do you make a lot of careless mistakes with minor details? Do you restlessly seek out facts to support your ideas/actions? Do you stew about events that are out of your control, sometimes about how you could have behaved differently in some past situation? Do you feel the urge to immerse yourself in some physical task like cleaning, rearranging, exercising, or mastering a hands-on skill? Do you compulsively check on certain things or fuss about aesthetic details in your environment, even your/others’ physical appearance? Do you get strong urges to escape through sensory pleasures like excessive partying, drinking, drugs, eating, sex, etc., and then afterwards berate yourself for such “shallow” behavior? Do you become more clumsy and lose some control over your body? (Inferior Se)" - Accurate Typing: The Inferior Function - MBTI Notes

How Functions Work: Inferior Se (INTJ/INFJ) - MBTI Notes

"The ISFJ’s inferior function is Ne. The inferior function can have unexpected influences on personality. Usually they will be uncomfortable with this function and may avoid using it as much as they can. However, especially in times of stress, we can become overly indulgent and obsessive with our inferior functions. Generally, ISFJ’s may have trouble seeing different possibilities than the beliefs and path they are focused on. During times of stress, ISFJ’s may reject their life of routine and be completely caught up in the idea of possibilities. 

The INFJ’s inferior function is Se. This means that in general, INFJ’s are uncomfortable interacting with the outer world. They may go through life in a dreamlike state, finding it difficult to feel that they are really existing in the here and now. When INFJ’s do employ their Se, it may be in an unhealthy way, overindulging in material sensations.

My sister is actually an ISFJ and I’m an INFJ so here are some of the observations I’ve noticed between us. We seem extremely similar on the outside in terms of personality, but we have some very clear distinctions. She’s much more cautious than I am and hates change; I’m more open to new ideas and experiences. She’s more realistic; while I live in my head and can get swayed by my feelings and ideas, she’s much better than me at pulling me down to earth and grounding me with realistic advice. One example where I think our Ni/Si manifests is when we watch movies together; I’m much more interested in the underlying symbolism and greater themes that the movie is discussing, while she’s very good at following the intricacies of plot and is extremely good at recognizing actors from other movies (like weirdly good). We both like helping our friends and making sure they feel good, but I usually do it in the form of listening and giving advice, while she likes to do it through material things (such as baking cookies for the other person, tending to the other person’s needs and wants, watching a movie with the person, etc.)" - ISFJ vs. INFJ ask - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic

Inferior Se in an INFJ - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@frigus 



> From what I gather, a lot of users here see it as the function test, and just thinking about how it misled me kinda pisses me off. I suppose it works for some people better than others, it seemed pretty on point for an ISFP friend of mine.


Yeah, I don't get why though. It's terrible. It's also really biased towards Fi, like the Fi answers are so relatable that people who don't even use Fi will answer Fi on that test. And the Se is obvious on it too, but the questions could be improved.


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Do you get strong urges to escape through sensory pleasures like excessive partying, drinking, drugs, eating, sex, etc., and then afterwards berate yourself for such “shallow” behavior? " - Accurate Typing: The Inferior Function - MBTI Notes


I've sort of done this with food and sedatives in the past. I relied heavily on sedatives too much to escape from the anxiety and to feel. I used to be a stress eater and have always went for food that I found tasted real good over food that's good for me. I steered clear of sex and illegal drugs. Drinking I was told not to do for medicine reasons but one doctor said I had an addictive personality so I shouldn't risk drinking anyway. The rest I can see a bit.

can see both inferior Ne and Se descriptions but this stuck out:

_We both like helping our friends and making sure they feel good, but I usually do it in the form of listening and giving advice_


I have this weird ability of just knowing what to say to people. I find this odd since I zone out 60% of the time. I tend to people emotionally rather than baking, making sure their physical needs are met. I almost wonder if this is why I love brainstorming. It's the connection. Hmm.. 

Fe users are good with manipulation, right? Emotional manipulation?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I've sort of done this with food and sedatives in the past. I relied heavily on sedatives too much to escape from the anxiety and to feel. I used to be a stress eater and have always went for food that I found tasted real good over food that's good for me. I steered clear of sex and illegal drugs. Drinking I was told not to do for medicine reasons but one doctor said I had an addictive personality so I shouldn't risk drinking anyway. The rest I can see a bit.


I have never been impulsive and do not have an addictive personality. I know that Se is connected to impulse and external sensory stimulus/addictive trait. 

Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the INFJ's shadow may appear - a negative form of ESTP. Example characteristics are acting very impulsively, making decisions without thinking them through, and doing things to excess - e.g.: eating, drinking or exercising. You may also be uncharacteristically critical of others, finding fault with almost everything, and being preoccupied about unimportant details. You may end up doing things that have no meaning for you, acting in a very materialistic and selfish way, cutting corners, breaking the rules, and going against your own deeply-held values. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An INFJ may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognizing it in him/her self.

From: INFJs and stress

How the types act when stressed:

MB types and how they deal with stress and... - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic



> can see both inferior Ne and Se descriptions but this stuck out:
> 
> We both like helping our friends and making sure they feel good, but I usually do it in the form of listening and giving advice


So it sounds like you are closer to being INFJ than ISFJ. 




> I have this weird ability of just knowing what to say to people. I find this odd since I zone out 60% of the time. I tend to people emotionally rather than baking, making sure their physical needs are met. I almost wonder if this is why I love brainstorming. It's the connection. Hmm..
> 
> Fe users are good with manipulation, right? Emotional manipulation?


[/QUOTE]

The feeling types generally know what to say. But strong Fe users are the best at emotionally manipulating others. This is because they feel what others feel, so then they know exactly what the other person wants to hear. Think of how cult leaders brainwash people...and how easily they can turn people. This is because strong Fe users know what the other person is feeling without having to put themselves in their shoes first or asking them what they feel. So then they tell them what they want to hear-emotional manipulation. Pretty much all of the cult leaders were unhealthy strong Fe users.


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

I may redo the first test tonight or tomorrow when I'm more alert. I got out of the ER about 3 hours ago so I'm in less pain now. One of my illnesses caused some pressure on my bladder and kidneys. I couldn't get any sleep but I'm better now. I did chuckle a bit because it all happened because of how unaware I was about the illness getting worse. Anyways I am looking into the Fe more. I'm not saying I'm not infp but infj are more cautious but still remain in their heads, right? I still feel I don't see the abstract but that might just be me thinking that. 

This did hit close to home: _You may also be uncharacteristically critical of others, finding fault with almost everything, and being preoccupied about unimportant details._

I was putting the nurses at ease today even though I was the one suffering. I'm noticing a pattern of this. That's Fe, right?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I may redo the first test tonight or tomorrow when I'm more alert. I got out of the ER about 3 hours ago so I'm in less pain now. One of my illnesses caused some pressure on my bladder and kidneys. I couldn't get any sleep but I'm better now. I did chuckle a bit because it all happened because of how unaware I was about the illness getting worse. Anyways I am looking into the Fe more. I'm not saying I'm not infp but infj are more cautious but still remain in their heads, right? I still feel I don't see the abstract but that might just be me thinking that.


Ok. I am sorry to hear about that. As a dominant Si user I am very aware of when I am getting sick. Yes, I would say INFJ's are a bit more cautious than INFP's unless they are using their Se of course. All introverts remain in their heads. 



> This did hit close to home: You may also be uncharacteristically critical of others, finding fault with almost everything, and being preoccupied about unimportant details.
> 
> I was putting the nurses at ease today even though I was the one suffering. I'm noticing a pattern of this. That's Fe, right?


Yes, that is probably Fe. But if you were feeling what the nurse is feeling first that is Fe. If you put yourself in the nurse's shoes first then that is Fi.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Random Thoughts on Fi vs Fe - Funky MBTI in Ficiton

Fi or Fe? - Funky MBTI in Ficiton

https://noticethemoonstone.wordpress.com/2015/04/12/cognitive-functions-fi-vs-fe/

Myers & Briggs • Fe vs Fi


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Yes, that is probably Fe. But if you were feeling what the nurse is feeling that is Fe. If you put yourself in the nurse's shoes first then that is Fi.


It's actually something that bugs me because I'm thinking if there was ever a time to take it easy and shut up it's in medical situations but nope I'm witty and cheerful to the nurses. I don't know why. I wonder if I do it so I'm not a problem patient, like they have to do so much already. I used to be painfully shy so I don't know when this started but it did.

Thanks for spending so much time helping me.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> It's actually something that bugs me because I'm thinking if there was ever a time to take it easy and shut up it's in medical situations but nope I'm witty and cheerful to the nurses. I don't know why. I wonder if I do it so I'm not a problem patient, like they have to do so much already. I used to be painfully shy so I don't know when this started but it did.
> 
> Thanks for spending so much time helping me.


Hmm...if how you don't know why you do this it could indicate Fe over Fi. Fe users first feel what others feel. They also need to talk about their feelings with others in order to know what they are actually feeling themselves, unlike Fi users. 

You're welcome


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Hmm...if how you don't know why you do this it could indicate Fe over Fi. Fe users first feel what others feel. They also need to talk about their feelings with others in order to know what they are actually feeling themselves, unlike Fi users.
> 
> You're welcome


I'm Fe. There were so many awkward AHA moments. :laughing:


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I'm Fe. There were so many awkward AHA moments


XD awesome! 

ISFJ vs INFJ:

"The ISFJ’s first function is Si. This means they pull from experiences, memories, and past details and using these to compare to present experiences and obstacles. They are fairly conservative in their interactions with the outside world as compared to a Se user, and are more focused on details than material experiences and sensation. They are well attuned to their own physical state of wellbeing. They dislike change and prefer to preserve tradition and keep things the way they have always been. 

The INFJ’s primary function is Ni. This function looks for connections and meaning, looking to converge on a single truth. They seek out patterns in the world, picking up subconscious feelings and information and synthesizing them. They see the symbolism behind things and seek out deeper truth than what is present on the surface. Even when they don’t have sufficient proof to back up their claims, they may just “feel” like something is true or right. 

Both types then have Fe as their auxiliary function. They are interested in how other people are feeling, good at empathizing and caring when other people are hurt, and sometimes confused about how they feel unless they talk to other people about it. These two types are sometimes seen as “extroverted introverts” since their Fe makes them interested in cultivating their relationships with close friends. They are both very willing to help those around them and care about how they are doing. Although they may be more reserved about expressing their emotions than an extrovert, they like to discuss how they are feeling with others, and don’t like to process their emotions by themselves. 

Both types then have Ti as their tertiary function. They are interested in theories, information for the sake of learning, and playing with ideas inside their heads. In a situation, they can identify logical flaws, analyze, and play with ideas. It hones their judgements, bringing facts and logic to their beliefs about things. If underdeveloped, both types may not feel comfortable using their Ti when it conflicts with what they have already decided through their Si/Ni/Fe. 

The ISFJ’s inferior function is Ne. The inferior function can have unexpected influences on personality. Usually they will be uncomfortable with this function and may avoid using it as much as they can. However, especially in times of stress, we can become overly indulgent and obsessive with our inferior functions. Generally, ISFJ’s may have trouble seeing different possibilities than the beliefs and path they are focused on. During times of stress, ISFJ’s may reject their life of routine and be completely caught up in the idea of possibilities. 

The INFJ’s inferior function is Se. This means that in general, INFJ’s are uncomfortable interacting with the outer world. They may go through life in a dreamlike state, finding it difficult to feel that they are really existing in the here and now. When INFJ’s do employ their Se, it may be in an unhealthy way, overindulging in material sensations.

My sister is actually an ISFJ and I’m an INFJ so here are some of the observations I’ve noticed between us. We seem extremely similar on the outside in terms of personality, but we have some very clear distinctions. She’s much more cautious than I am and hates change; I’m more open to new ideas and experiences. She’s more realistic; while I live in my head and can get swayed by my feelings and ideas, she’s much better than me at pulling me down to earth and grounding me with realistic advice. One example where I think our Ni/Si manifests is when we watch movies together; I’m much more interested in the underlying symbolism and greater themes that the movie is discussing, while she’s very good at following the intricacies of plot and is extremely good at recognizing actors from other movies (like weirdly good). We both like helping our friends and making sure they feel good, but I usually do it in the form of listening and giving advice, while she likes to do it through material things (such as baking cookies for the other person, tending to the other person’s needs and wants, watching a movie with the person, etc.)"

Difference between ISFJ and INFJ:

Am I an INFJ or an ISFJ

Am I an INFJ? 3 ways to know if you're not: 

Am I an INFJ? 3 Ways to Know if You’re Not – INFJ Blog


----------



## have courage and be kind (Oct 24, 2015)

_We’d rather pull out our hair then focus on whether or not the laundry was done EXACTLY how it was done last week. Si is the thing that makes INFJ bang their head against the wall. (see why we’re so different now? if the idea of doing the laundry exactly the same every time makes you want to die inside, you are not an ISFJ.)_

That's me, even as a kid. To get me to do mundane chores I have to get creative otherwise I'm just annoyed or beg someone else to do it. Also why hasn't somebody invented something that makes it where reds won't bleed into the other colors and why didn't anyone in my life tell me this before I mixed them and got an interesting mixed colored wardrobe now? I can work the dishwasher slightly better than the washing machine. I really hate doing that stuff. I'm not good at it.

The last one points to Si-Ne because of the brainstorming and sentimentality. I do wonder though if I was less insecure would I need to brainstorm? Only time will tell.

I do care or at least respect traditions unless they are broken beyond repair. 

_Ni is about knowing what is going to come next, knowing hidden meanings, understanding symbolic ideas, and trying to understand and unlock the truths of the universe. _

I don't know if I do this. I don't think I see hidden meanings. I need them pointed out. I do like having hidden meanings/symbols in my writing. I watched a David Bowie interview this morning to differ between NFJ and SFJ ( the SFJ was Taylor Swift). I was expecting to not understand what he was trying to say because I was told it showed him being abstract. Plus out of the two singers I expected to relate more to Swift considering how I dress and act. Bowie's fashion and art, I either loved or was confused by. Usually thought he was shock value, my huge mistake there. Always loved Nature Boy and Heroes but I'm drifting from the point. I understood and agreed with a lot that he said. People said he was being abstract about comparing the internet to an alien but I totally grasped that and do that. 

I can't describe physical pain well. If it's not sharp or cramping, I can't articulate it so I relate it something visual or creative. Well doctor it's like a 100 puppies bounced on my belly or use a scene out of a movie. I don't have the greatest vocabulary so I work with what I got. I have to get creative or I'm stuck with well I don't know what type of pain this is other than I'm in a lot of it.

On Swift I do relate a lot to what she says, especially from her Fe. I view my Tumblr friends as family. I go above and beyond to be kind. It's almost a goal for me. What can I bring to the table? What are my gifts that can stand out? I'm creative and polite. So I use that like graphic makers use graphics and fanfiction writers use their writing. There's so much toxicity online that I will be the opposite. Of course that makes me feel sometimes that I'm being inauthentic which made me doubt my Fe but people have said I was just using my Fe too much. 

I do more of a 'but I usually do it in the form of listening and giving advice'. I also write them positive messages and use my creative skills to cheer them up. I'll write something or in the past when I drew I would make little things for them and I would sing for some to make them a little happier. But baking and housework - nooooo. I wish I could bake. It's creative and edible. 

I'm just really shocked at how much I connected with Bowie.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Interesting. 

Quotes by ISFJ celebrities:

Famous ISFJs - CelebrityTypes.com

Quotes by INFJ celebrities:

Famous INFJs - CelebrityTypes.com


----------

